# Tape Confirmation?



## bkitts (Jun 1, 1999)

I ordered online today and also left a message requesting a confirmation by phone or email. Are they good in responding to these requests? Want to make sure I filled out everything correctly as I am eager to get started ASAP!!! What time period am I looking at???ThanksBreck


----------



## cookies4marilyn (Jun 30, 2000)

Hi Breck,Mike or his secretary like to personally email each person that orders with a verification.However, today and tomorrow are bank holidays in the UK, (The Queen's Jubilee) so the offices are closed until Wednesday. Generally, the program is dispatched the same or next day when the order is received from the UK offices to the US distributor. Because components of the program are shipped from the UK and then combined with components in the US, there is an allowance of 7 days for delivery. Your cc is never charged until you have had email verification from the UK office.In addition, I'll let Mike know about this, and rest assured, you should have your program shipped to you in a timely manner.Thank you. And enjoy your journey!


----------



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

Hi Bkitts, I am somewhat behind in my work, so I owe you an email. I also am gald your giving this a go, and let me know if I can help. Also, thanks for the donation to my site and work it is very much apppreciated.







When you get started will help you out and guide you through if you need it, but your going to find I believe its enjoyable and easy. Let me know and I willl respond to your email.







Learn as much as you can about what your doing and that will help.


----------



## JeanG (Oct 20, 1999)

Hi Breck:Glad to hear you ordered the tapes.







Let us know when you get them, and if you have any questions.Enjoy your journey! JeanG


----------



## Michael Mahoney (Oct 11, 2001)

Hi Breck,Marilyn answered this one for me. We like to reply in person, and this sometimes takes a little time.Also the program is self contained and self explan'. You need do nothing except listen







I am a firm believer that life is complicated enough without adding to it. If you need some help our guidance, there is lots here. Best RegardsMike


----------



## JeanG (Oct 20, 1999)

Hi Mike:I like your philosophy! You're right, life is too complicated, so we may as well enjoy what we can, without complcations.







JeanG


----------



## bkitts (Jun 1, 1999)

I got the tapes last week, faster than I thought!!!


----------



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

Bkitts, I am glad you got them quickly and have you started them yet?


----------



## JeanG (Oct 20, 1999)

Hi Breck:I'm glad to hear you got them so fast!! Enjoy your journey.







JeanG


----------

